

Ask HN: Getting into iOS Development (Advice)? - ticktick22

In short here is the situation.<p>I am bored with my day job (under challenged and no creative work), and recently got interested in iOS app development. I am from cs background and 3 years of experience in programming (not good at design). Can some experienced developers/freelancers throw advice for me as well job opportunities in this area?
======
drewcrawford
The job opportunities are pretty much endless right now if you have
experience. There's a $50MM company moving in across the street that keeps
inviting me to parties because they can't find enough people to hire. I
probably get 5 e-mails from recruiters a week.

In the contracting game, there are unfortunately a large number of people who
don't have a good appreciation of your costs, much more so than web dev or
other types of contracting. Sifting through the haystack to find the good gigs
is a royal pain.

As for the work itself, it is definitely low-level development, and when done
right, it is fun & rewarding. You get different kinds of performance problems
than you would get with web dev, which is fun, and the release cycles cause
you to come up with some interesting solutions for tracking down and fixing
issues. When you're fixing bugs in that codebase from India, on the other
hand, because they wrote 20 KLOC in a single file and not a lick of memory
management in the lot, you start to ponder your sanity.

~~~
ticktick22
Is it a good idea to get into iOS at this point? Is the marketplace crowded

~~~
coryl
Step 1) Go to Craigslist.

Step 2) Type in "ios developer" in the jobs section.

Step 3) Repeat process on variety of jobs sites/locations/keywords until
curiosity satisfied.

------
dazmiller
There is lots of work available, but be prepared to fight tooth and nail to
make a decent profit from it.

if you dont know Obj-C and have some js knowledge then you can get up to speed
very quickly using titanium appacelerator

<http://www.appcelerator.com/>

Uses js to do most things, so as a stopgap until you have fully learnt Obj-C
this might be a good gentle introduction to iPhone dev. It also produces
Android code (with some massaging).

